# Missing my shop



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2016)

So tired work sucks !!! need shop time Ole well !!good night

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 11, 2016)

Guess it really pays to cherish days in the shop... Chuck


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2016)

Got to squeeze some in Rodney! Hang in there my friend! Tony


----------

